# New function on my driver app ... decline a ping



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

This popped up the other day. A small box saying "No Thanks" when a request starts pinging. Hit it and the ping immediately ends. No more having to wait until it expires. 

I rather like it. Has it been around in other markets for a while already?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

yojimboguy said:


> This popped up the other day. A small box saying "No Thanks" when a request starts pinging. Hit it and the ping immediately ends. No more having to wait until it expires.
> 
> I rather like it. Has it been around in other markets for a while already?


This is good for everyone. Drivers, Uber, and especially riders, who will wait less time until a newbie ant accepts their pool ride.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

No idea how or whether it works with Pool, which isn't offered in my market. It definitely works for X.

I agree, it's good for Uber and pax too.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I can't believe it took them so long to implement what seems so obvious....

All I could guess was that they figured forcing you to watch the ping for 15 seconds that you as the driver might change your mind and do the ping at the last second.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I can't believe it took them so long to implement what seems so obvious....
> 
> All I could guess was that they figured forcing you to watch the ping for 15 seconds that you as the driver might change your mind and do the ping at the last second.


I have actually changed my mind a handful of times. Pool ping, wait, wait, wait, "Oh, wtf it's close." Accept.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I can't believe this function is premiering in Madison. Surely it was introduced somewhere else first?


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

It's better for the passengers if they don't have to wait for it to ping out. It goes to 8 drivers. If all 8 decline, they have to wait 2 minutes just to find out it's declined. 
Then there are times I accept a stacked ping I have no intention of taking just to stop the sound. Then I change the dropoff address to the neighbors house to cancel it without penalty.


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

Now if they could only show the address of pick up! New 'material' ping screen only shows a pin placement. Old circular ping screen showed address of pick up.


----------



## Nitty (Apr 12, 2017)

H


nickd8775 said:


> It's better for the passengers if they don't have to wait for it to ping out. It goes to 8 drivers. If all 8 decline, they have to wait 2 minutes just to find out it's declined.
> Then there are times I accept a stacked ping I have no intention of taking just to stop the sound. Then I change the dropoff address to the neighbors house to cancel it without penalty.


How does that work, exactly? You accept, Start Trip, and end it next door? Doesn't the rider get charged?


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

After accepting the ride, the driver can change the pickup address before the ride starts. I can't imagine any good reason why it allows this but I did it once by mistake.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Still dings your acceptance rate.


----------



## uberRog (Jul 1, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> I have actually changed my mind a handful of times. Pool ping, wait, wait, wait, "Oh, wtf it's close." Accept.


Ha, I do that sometimes too! I'm like, "Oh man, another damn pool request? Really? Tick tock, tick tock...ah, eff it, I need to get moving anyway-tap!"


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I can't believe it took them so long to implement what seems so obvious....
> 
> All I could guess was that they figured forcing you to watch the ping for 15 seconds that you as the driver might change your mind and do the ping at the last second.


Or accidentally accepting it, which would increase the obligation to do it in fears your cancellation rate would be too high


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

I noticed it two days ago. What difference does it make... If you wait or if you click no thanks, it still affects your acceptance rate.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

it shortens the annoyance time of unwanted pings.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

columbuscatlady said:


> I noticed it two days ago. What difference does it make... If you wait or if you click no thanks, it still affects your acceptance rate.


You get to move onto better pings faster. The passenger does not have to wait as long.

It is surprising how often I turn down a 15-24 minute ping with no surge and get a 2-4x surge 4-7 min ETA ping almost immediately.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Now if I can hear the ping when Google Maps or Waze is up, that would be great. I don't always see the banner notification because of driving and all.


----------



## uberRog (Jul 1, 2017)

RynoHawk said:


> Now if I can hear the ping when Google Maps or Waze is up, that would be great. I don't always see the banner notification because of driving and all.


Yup, same problem I have. I only get a sound alert sporadically. If you have an iPhone, you can set it to flash, which helps to see it when driving, and I also set it to vibrate so I get a little extra notice.


----------



## MajorPainage (Jul 11, 2017)

Found here that it doesn't appear all the time. Hit it once and the next request appears, and it's no longer there. Think maybe it's setup to allow you to hit it once over a specific time period before it shows again.


----------



## pmsnds (Jun 6, 2017)

uberRog said:


> Yup, same problem I have. I only get a sound alert sporadically. If you have an iPhone, you can set it to flash, which helps to see it when driving, and I also set it to vibrate so I get a little extra notice.


How do you set up an iphone to flash? or vibrate? I never get a sound alert for UBER so sometimes I miss accepting a ride.


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

yojimboguy said:


> This popped up the other day. A small box saying "No Thanks" when a request starts pinging. Hit it and the ping immediately ends. No more having to wait until it expires.
> 
> I rather like it. Has it been around in other markets for a while already?


it happened to me, a rider booked uber on surge and then cancelled, 5 minutes after that when surge finished and i was in the oposite direction and uber gave me the same ping , "no thanks" was good


----------



## Chery (Jul 25, 2017)

I find this very good for all people and people who are driving uber. It is quite nice and quite easy to use.


----------



## uberRog (Jul 1, 2017)

pmsnds said:


> How do you set up an iphone to flash? or vibrate? I never get a sound alert for UBER so sometimes I miss accepting a ride.


In the Uber Driver app, go to Account > Settings >Accessibility and turn on "Use flash for requests". I honestly cannot recall how I enabled the vibrate function though!


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

I want more options like: "LOL" "Not no but HELL no" "You're Kidding right?"


----------



## uberRog (Jul 1, 2017)

I just went online for the first time in 9 days...within sixty seconds, bam, a freaking pool request. Thanks, no thanks button!


----------

